# [SOLVED] problem z tunerem tv

## skiera

Mam problem z kartą Pixelview PlayTV Pro. Otórz program do obsługi telewizji wykrywa cały czas brak sygnału lub ten sam sygnał na wszystkich częstotliwościach. Używam jądra 2.6.3. Ustawienia w pliku modules.conf:

alias char-major-81	bttv

options bttv card=37 pll=1 gbuffers=32

options tuner type=5 debug=0

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev

#options i2c-core i2c_debug=1

#options i2c-algo-bit bit_test=1

Miałem takie ustawienia na jądrze 2.4.21 i wszystko działało. Ostatnie 2 linijki musiałem zakomentować, ponieważ wyskakuje infrmacja że nie ma takich opcji.

Kombinowałem z rożnymi ustawieniami np:

options bttv card=37 tuner=5 radio=1 pll=1 gbuffers=32

ale też nie działa.

Czy ktoś wie o co chodzi?Last edited by skiera on Mon Mar 22, 2004 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wookash_x

 *skiera wrote:*   

> Mam problem z kartą Pixelview PlayTV Pro. Otórz program do obsługi telewizji wykrywa cały czas brak sygnału lub ten sam sygnał na wszystkich częstotliwościach. Używam jądra 2.6.3. Ustawienia w pliku modules.conf:
> 
> alias char-major-81	bttv
> 
> options bttv card=37 pll=1 gbuffers=32
> ...

 

nie wiem czy dobrze mysle ale ostatnio instalowałem u siebie katre tv aver media na chipsecie bttv i musialem przekompilowac jądro i pamietam że zaznaczałem opcje związane z I2C 

mam jądro 2.6.4 ale było to mniej wiecej tak:

1. character devices -> I2C support -> I2C support oraz I2C bit-banging-interfaces

2.multimedia devices -> video for linux

3.multimedia devices -> video for linux -bt848 video for linux

po zaznaczeniu tych opcji podczas konfiguracji jądra karta poszła bez problemu

może to nie do końca rozwiąże Twój problem ale może chociaż Cię troche naprowadzi

pozdrawiam:

wookash

----------

## skiera

Tak, mam skompilowane te rzeczy które wymieniles:

I2C support - wkompilowane

I2C bit-banging-interfaces - jako moduł

Video for linux - jako moduł

bt848 video for linux  - jako moduł

Czy mogłbyś napisać jak ty masz to zrobione, tzn. jako moduły czy wkompilowane?

----------

## wookash_x

 *skiera wrote:*   

> Tak, mam skompilowane te rzeczy które wymieniles:
> 
> I2C support - wkompilowane
> 
> I2C bit-banging-interfaces - jako moduł
> ...

 

wszystko mam wkompilowane

----------

## skiera

Wkompilowałem wszystko i nadal nie dziala. Pokombinuje jeszcze.

----------

## wookash_x

 *skiera wrote:*   

> Wkompilowałem wszystko i nadal nie dziala. Pokombinuje jeszcze.

 

jak chcesz to podaj maila to wyśle Ci opis karty tv według którego ją instalowałem

pozdrawiam:

wookash_x@wp.pl

----------

## e_nigma

 *wookash_x wrote:*   

>  *skiera wrote:*   Wkompilowałem wszystko i nadal nie dziala. Pokombinuje jeszcze. 
> 
> jak chcesz to podaj maila to wyśle Ci opis karty tv według którego ją instalowałem
> 
> pozdrawiam:
> ...

 

to może zapodaj opis tu lub daj linka gdzie można go dorwać - sam chętnie zobaczę

----------

## skiera

Dzięki za przesłanie mi tego opisu. Niestety, po wykonaniu czynności z tego opisu nadal nie działa   :Sad: 

----------

## wookash_x

nie pamietam gdzie to było po prostu sciagnałem to sobie jako pdf ale jakby ktoś chciał moge wysłac na mail

a lista kart pod linuxa jest pod tym adresem:

http://home.t-online.de/home/gunther.mayer/bttv/bttv-gallery.html

pozdrawiam:

łukasz

p.s. jak znajde na jakiej stronie było ten opis to na pewno go tu podam

----------

## skiera

Witam!

Nareszcie spobie poradziłem z kartą. Według tego postu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138741&highlight=tuner+2+6

jest jakis bład w pliku tuner.c w jądrze 2.6.3. Więc wymieniłem na 2.6.4. Skompilowałem wszystko jako moduły oprócz I2C support i wpis w modules.conf wygląda tak:

options bttv card=37 tuner=5 gbuffers=32

Dziekuję za pomoc

----------

